# Tener mala leche



## uccellino

Salve!,
come si può dire in italiano: "tener mala leche"? Ho trovato sul vocabolario: "incazzoso". Se qualcuno vuole definire il suo carattere come "mi considero una persona incazzosa" si capirebbe in italiano? Altrimenti, come lo dite?
Grazie per il vostro aiuto


----------



## la italianilla

"Mi considero una persona incazzosa" si capisce benissimo. Però esser una persona incazzosa significa che sei uno irascibile, che t'arrabbi con facilità.
Forse "tener mala male" si potrebbe tradurre con "essere incazzato" 
Per esempio:
"tengo mala leche porque ...." -> "Sono incazzato perché..."  oppure "sono girato perché..." o "m'hanno fatto girare perché..."

Non ne son certa  attendi altri pareri.


----------



## NoOrK

Sì, Giusto


----------



## sawelita

Penso che "tener mala leche" si tradurrebbe come "avere un caratteraccio" o qualcosa del genere.....

saluti
saw


----------



## la italianilla

sawelita said:


> Penso che "tener mala leche" si tradurrebbe come "avere un caratteraccio" o qualcosa del genere.....
> 
> saluti
> saw



Scusate .....qui allora bisognerebbe chiarire. A me un amico di Madrid m'ha detto altro. Forse mi son spiegata male io.
"Tener mala leche" es como :"ser una persona que tiene un caracter malo, que se enfada a menudo" o es "estar endadado por algo/ ponerse de malo humor por algo"? 
Gracias de antemano 

ps: porque hay diferencia entre "esser incazzato"  y " esser incazzoso"


----------



## uccellino

Salve ragazzi!,
Prima di tutto, grazie per le vostre pronte risposte, specialmente, a Italianilla. Quello che spiega Saw -credo sia così il nome- è vero: in spagnolo, "tener mala leche" é quello che dici tu, Italianilla, "arrabbiarsi facilmente; o rispondere male per un nonnulla perché hai un caratteraccio".
Ecco la chiave:


la italianilla said:


> Scusate .....qui allora bisognerebbe chiarire. A me un amico di Madrid m'ha detto altro. Forse mi son spiegata male io.
> Una cosa è:
> "Tener mala leche" es como :"ser una persona que tiene un caracter malo, que se enfada a menudo"
> E l'altra sarebbe "cabrearse": "ponerse de mal humor por algo".
> 
> Effettivamente c'è differenza tra:
> ps: porque hay diferencia entre "esser incazzato"  y " esser incazzoso"


 
Allora definitivamente: "tener mala leche" potrebbe dirsi: "avere un caratteraccio" o "essere incazzoso".


----------



## traduttrice

Sicuramente in tutta America Latina, "tener mala leche" ha un significato diverso, comunque vorrei confermare che non si tratta di ciò che "uccellino" voleva chiedere... Intanto vi dico il significato che prende questa parola in Argentina.
Qui "ser/tener mala leche" vuol dire ben altro, ovvero, fare lo str****, fare qualcosa proprio con cattiveria. Es.: _"El defensor me pegó con los botines, y eso es de mala leche"_
"Tener mala leche", inoltre: "essere sfortunato". Es.: _"Ho rischiato di fare bingo per ben 5 volte; poi arriva una vecchietta e si siede di fianco a me, le danno una cartella che avrebbe dovuto appartenermi, e naturalmente ha vinto 900 euro... ¡qué *mala leche* (tengo)!"_


----------



## Neuromante

Traduttrice, no veo esa diferencia que dices.
Los matices dependen solo del contexto y de los verbos y formas verbales que se utilicen en cada ocación. Los ejemplos que pones funcionan perfectamente en España.


----------



## traduttrice

Me parece que hay una gran diferencia entre el mensaje que intenté dar (mala leche = tener maldad / tener mala suerte) y los sentidos que le dieron "italianilla" y "uccellino", de habla hispana



uccellino said:


> è vero: in spagnolo, "tener mala leche" é quello che dici tu, Italianilla, "arrabbiarsi facilmente; o rispondere male per un nonnulla perché hai un caratteraccio".


 
De hecho, en Argentina esa expresión no significa:



uccellino said:


> "tener mala leche" potrebbe dirsi: "avere un caratteraccio" o "essere incazzoso".


----------



## xeneize

Nunca oì _tener mala leche_ como _tener mala suerte_ en Espana, mientras en la Argentina, como explicò bien Tradu, es asì.
Y en Argentina, en cambio, tener mala leche no significa nunca esto:


> in _spagnolo_ (bueno...depende....), "tener mala leche" é quello che dici tu, Italianilla, "arrabbiarsi facilmente; o rispondere male per un nonnulla perché hai un caratteraccio".


 
Lo de tener mala leche como tener mal ànimo, mala entrana, ser mala persona, capaz se dice en Espana tambièn, creo...no?

Perdòn por las tildes que en esta compu no estàn.

Chau


p.d. Ah, claro, el ejemplo que puso Tradu (el de la boleta de la loterìa) en Espana sì que funcionarìa, pero quièn lo dijera ahì querrìa decir que està mufado (de mal humor) por no haber ganado, quièn lo dijera en la Argentina querrìa decir que tuvo mufa (mala suerte).
Pasa que la segunda _mufa_ trae la primera, eh...la _mala leche_ argentina trae aquella espanola...Pero no por eso deja de haber un significado distinto en la intenciòn de quièn habla 
Lo mismo pasa con muchas màs palabras, funcionan igual de bien en las mismas frases, y a veces uno no se percatarìa de la diferencia...Pero siempre es mejor esperar que, por ejemplo, en las oficinas _curren_ con el significado espanol, aunque me temo que sea mucho màs usual que lo hagan con aquel argentino.


----------



## la italianilla

Mi son spiegata male...sorry 
Quello su cui volevo soffermarmi era questo punto: nello spagnolo DELLA SPAGNA, _tener male leche_ che vol dire esattamente? 
1.Esser arrabbiato per qualcosa 
*oppure*
2. aver un carattere incazzoso  ? 

No, lo chiedo perché non ho capito bene 



> Incazzoso: agg. (volg.) che si arrabbia facilmente: un tipo incazzoso





> Incazzato: v. intr. pron. (volg.) essere incazzato -> andare in collera.



Cioè ragazzi...son due cose ben distinte! Se come dice uccellino _tener mala leche-> esser incazzoso_, come potrei tradurre sta frase?

¿Qué si tengo mala leche?
Si que la tengo mala,
y no solo mala,
sino que a veces,
hasta se me pone agria,
cuando me hierve por dentro,
tanta injusticia, tanta sinrazón
y tanta destrucción.

IN ARGENTINA: 
"ser/tener mala leche" -> essere uno stronzo, fare qualcosa proprio con cattiveria.
"tener mala leche" : esser sfigato.

Grazie in anticipo per le ulteriori delucidazioni!


----------



## Neuromante

Xeneize tiene razón, lo había interpretado de esa forma.

De todos modos me he acordado de cual es el origen de esa expresión y creo que dejará claro todas las opciones.

Ese término viene de las amas de cría. Esas señoras que en siglos pasados eran contratadas para amamantar a los hijos de buena familia.
Aunque era una moda muy arraigada y duró varios siglos podía tener diversos orígenes, o una mezcla de ellos; capricho de la madre, porque no podía amamantar o, lo más importante, por que se consideraba que era la mejor manera de criarlos ya que la leche de la lactancia influiría en el caracter de adulto. Tener mala leche, que en este contexto no sería una mala palabra, significaría en origen tener mal caracter, mala suerte o cualquier condición negativa que fuera inerente a la persona.

De este origen derivarían las distintas versiones, tanto regionales como según la construcción o el contexto.


----------



## xeneize

Ah muy bien, no sabía ese origen 
Italianilla, según yo en España puede significar las dos cosas, estar de mal humor y tener un carácter áspero.
Chau


----------



## Laos

Se "mala leche" è preceduto dal verbo tener, si tratta di una caratterisitica propria della persona, que la tiene siempre.
Mi profesor tiene mala leche = è uno che si arrabbia facilmente, ha un caratteraccio, è uno tosto.

"Mala leche" tuttavia può essere usato anche in un complemento di modo preceduto da "De". "Me lo dijo de mala leche" = con cattiveria...

Quindi se una persona tiene mala leche, non è male tradurre con "incazzoso" "che ha un caratteraccio". Se invece è una cosa che viene detta o fatta "de mala leche" può andare dire che è detta con fare incazzato.

Poi dipende dal registro del contesto. Non credo che sarebbe proprio il caso tradurre con incazzoso nel contesto in questione, non so... incazzoso è molto colloquiale oltre che più volgare di mala leche. Con ciò non voglio assolutamente dire che in altri contesti non possa essere utilizzato.


----------



## la italianilla

xeneize said:


> Ah muy bien, no sabía ese origen
> Italianilla, según yo en España puede significar las dos cosas, estar de mal humor y tener un carácter áspero.
> Chau





Laos said:


> Se "mala leche" è preceduto dal verbo tener, si tratta di una caratterisitica propria della persona, que la tiene siempre.
> Mi profesor tiene mala leche = è uno che si arrabbia facilmente, ha un caratteraccio, è uno tosto.
> 
> "Mala leche" tuttavia può essere usato anche in un complemento di modo preceduto da "De". "Me lo dijo de mala leche" = con cattiveria...
> 
> Quindi se una persona tiene mala leche, non è male tradurre con "incazzoso" "che ha un caratteraccio". Se invece è una cosa che viene detta o fatta "de mala leche" può andare dire che è detta con fare incazzato.
> 
> Poi dipende dal registro del contesto. Non credo che sarebbe proprio il caso tradurre con incazzoso nel contesto in questione, non so... incazzoso è molto colloquiale oltre che più volgare di mala leche. Con ciò non voglio assolutamente dire che in altri contesti non possa essere utilizzato.



Grazie per le delucidazioni! Quindi in Spagna è solo "uno incazzoso-> che s'incazza facilmente". Era questo che non m'era chiaro. Ciao e grazie ancora!


----------

